# Bond Submarine Spy Car



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

This is the (NOT James Bond) Lotus Submarine Spy Car by Fujimi. 
Overall quality of the kit is excellent with good parts fit, crisp molding and nice detail. The only issue i had was the decals not wanting to leave the backing sheet.

I painted it in Tamiya Gloss white and Tamiya matt black interior. The kit doesn't include a stand, which is unfortunate, as it needs one so it's not laying on it's belly.

DSCF8837 (1) by aus_mus, on Flickr
DSCF8838 (1) by aus_mus, on Flickr
DSCF8836 (1) by aus_mus, on Flickr
DSCF8835 (1) by aus_mus, on Flickr
DSCF8834 (1) by aus_mus, on Flickr
DSCF8832 (1) by aus_mus, on Flickr


----------



## Old Coyote (May 8, 2013)

That's really cool, a very nice build sir.


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Nice!!!!!! That's a funky one, no stands in this kit..... what are they thinking at Fujimi..... Duh!!!!!!..... I know you can't see anything inside but is the interior detailed? I really like all the detailed on this car.... Great job....


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

The interior is detailed and even has the submarine option dash display


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Sweet.... is it difficult to see the interior because of the loovers? Did you find a stand for this unique Lotus?


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

I pretty much can't see any of the interior at all, but it's the same interior as the street version, so everything is there.
I'm thinking it'll need some sort of clear acrylic stand... maybe one that looks like underwater bubbles?


----------

